# landing blind??? 180's etc....



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

im a goofey footer too.

you should ideally be looking over your left shoulder to spot your landing. during the rotation natural instinct will be forcing you to lean forward. this can work or or against you especially if your under roatating. you may end up in a stink butt stance too far over your toes and go down on your chest. but if your centered well you can land between 90-180 and spin the rest of the way on your toe side edge.

just got to commit to the rotation, as soon as you think you may not be able to bring it around, youve already messed up.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

backside 180s you look behind, backside 3s you spot your landing


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

On my bs 180's I'm looking down at my feet and a little behind when I land, then immediately looking downhill once my feet touch down. It will still be a blind landing, but trust your judgment and the area you are landing on.

As far as the rotation goes, try standing on flat ground (bottom or top of hill) and scissoring your legs into the 180. I'm talking on ground, not jumping in the air and doing it. Just whip that board around a few times. While it's not the proper method, it will give you the feel of how to complete the rotation if you get stuck at the 90 degree panic-point.

One more thing, are you popping off your toes or flat based? If you're just jumping up in the air while riding, without a jump, popping off your toes will greatly improve your control. You don't have to go into a serious carve or anything, but putting pressure on the toe edge right before you leave the snow makes this much more comfortable.

Just make sure the shoulders rotate to the 180 degree point, it's pretty darn tricky to rotate the shoulders and not have the legs follow. You can move the legs without the shoulders (shiftys) but if your upper body is at 180, chances are your legs will follow. Imagine your shoulders being the board, left and right are nose and tail. Hope I'm understanding the question correctly.

Good luck out there!


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/23152-learning-spins.html


----------

